# The Walking Dead S3E7 - 11/25/12



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

How do I hate the Governor? Let me count the ways. I wanted to use Michonne's sword on him when he debased Maggie.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anybody still on Team Guv? 

Glenn sure is a stud. "Zombies? Pfah. I can take a zombie with both hands duct-taped to a chair."


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

So much for the theory of Michonne being immune from zombie attacks.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I thought she figured out masking her scent with their blood was the trick. I was waiting for the whole crew to "butter up" with the dead but that never happened. 

I guess I really don't get what chaos would ensue in an apocalypse situation because wouldn't the goal be to try and get in a group? I just don't see how rationalizing would be so hard. Sure Merle is a psychopath but why can't they just explain to the Governor that he was a liability to the group and had to be chained up. Obviously the Governor knows this Merle works for him. In the world of an apocalypse what good is taking prisoners? Either kill everyone you come up on or leave them be. Now I know Merle is looking for his brother and a nit pissed at the tying up but why the Governor is letting him beat up the guy I don't know.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

The music at the end was very good, quite ominous. 

I'm glad the Gov didn't rape Maggie, of course, some will say that's more proof he's not all bad. Because degradation and humiliation and torture and murder aren't all that bad. 

Interesting that Michonne is going with them. I wonder if she wants revenge on Merle? She has no other reason to go in, other than not liking the place and the Gov. 

Poor Glenn. He was pretty bad ass fighting that zombie though.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I laughed out loud when they cut from the scene of the guy in the house getting eaten by the zombies to the commercial for KFC "Today tastes so good".


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Anybody still on Team Guv?


That same thought ran through my head. "wonder who is still on team governor on tcf".



> Glenn sure is a stud. "Zombies? Pfah. I can take a zombie with both hands duct-taped to a chair."


Glenn rocks!! That was awesome!

I wonder if the smell on Michonne covered her scent up to some degree but when she was outside the fence, and she touched her leg - it looked like it was fresh blood - that triggered them again.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Zevida said:


> Interesting that Michonne is going with them. I wonder if she wants revenge on Merle? She has no other reason to go in, other than not liking the place and the Gov.


Well, she has _one _reason...

They did keep showing her watching Rick's crew being all familial and talking about how risking their lives to look out for each other is what they do. No doubt she's now feeling pretty crappy about abandoning Andrea in what she believes to be a pretty terrible situation...beliefs that have taken on a whole new depth now that she's seen Merle at work.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I liked how she used Jim Jones as a description of the Governor.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, she has one reason...
> 
> They did keep showing her watching Rick's crew being all familial and talking about how risking their lives to look out for each other is what they do. No doubt she's now feeling pretty crappy about abandoning Andrea in what she believes to be a pretty terrible situation...beliefs that have taken on a whole new depth now that she's seen Merle at work.


That is what I'm thinking. Can't we all line up ala 'Airplane' and slap Andrea?

Loving Glen more and more this season. And Carl -- he is a little man now.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Carl still sucks and I hope he gets bitten


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

SnakeEyes said:


> Carl still sucks and I hope he gets bitten


Fantastic contribution.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think Carl is a terrible little man, but in an interesting way. At least potentially.

He certainly is the budding little psychopath! I sure hope they start throwing possible obstacles in his path to Evil Little Monster soon...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

SnakeEyes said:


> Carl still sucks and I hope he gets bitten


+1


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

They need to let Carl's hair grow out - make him start looking like a hoodlum, not a cute little boy if they want to convince us he's turning into a badass, which is where I assume they're taking his character.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> They need to let Carl's hair grow out - make him start looking like a hoodlum, not a cute little boy if they want to convince us he's turning into a badass, which is where I assume they're taking his character.


With his sister Judy as "little bad ass".


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Zevida said:


> Interesting that Michonne is going with them. I wonder if she wants revenge on Merle? She has no other reason to go in, other than not liking the place and the Gov.


I think she has feelings for Andrea and wants to get her out. Otherwise she'd never go back, I agree.



betts4 said:


> I laughed out loud when they cut from the scene of the guy in the house getting eaten by the zombies to the commercial for KFC "Today tastes so good".


My wife said _exactly_ the same thing: she suggested that companies selling food should make extra requirements in their contract when advertising on Walking Dead 



betts4 said:


> I wonder if the smell on Michonne covered her scent up to some degree but when she was outside the fence, and she touched her leg - it looked like it was fresh blood - that triggered them again.


That's just how I saw it. She got fresh blood on her hand than raised her hand to the fence, and that brought the blood "outside" the masking of the zombie guts and up near the face of the zombie next to her, and he smelled it.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I laughed out loud when they cut from the scene of the guy in the house getting eaten by the zombies to the commercial for KFC "Today tastes so good".


I did too!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Man, you could tell that the Gov was awful from the first moment you saw him and, as expected, it is getting worse and worse.

I think Merle is still the same puke he always was, and that won't change. I see (in my head) a scenario where Daryl ends up being the one who gets to eliminate him. OTOH, it seems that Merle is some sort of viewer fav (why?) so I can see him continuing to be the antagonist or being the one who takes over for the Governator, once he or Michonne kills him off. 

I never liked Carl either, but he seems less unlikable to me lately. But - Judith? The name of his first grade (or whatever grade that was) teacher? Um, ok...


----------



## ozzman73 (Nov 27, 2006)

The KFC commercial timing was great.

I'm not sure I agree with all the Carl hate. Much like Glenn said to Merle, they have been on the road for a while and with they have seen and done, the mental consequences are tremendous. Carl is just becoming very hardened. Even if his acting range is small, remember the naive Carl in the first few episodes and compare him to this Carl. Night and day. But, we may end up seeing Carl Vader at some point.

As far as the Guv, his forced comforting of Maggie matched the comforting (his actions and words) of Andrea near the end. 

The other comparison point between life on the compound and life in prison was their respective receptions to Michonne. The Governor's crew was open, happy, here is a shower, etc. Welcome to the gang, stay with us. Rick's was more like, stay in this locked area with bars, we'll patch up and send you on your way.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ozzman73 said:


> The other comparison point between life on the compound and life in prison was their respective receptions to Michonne. The Governor's crew was open, happy, here is a shower, etc. Welcome to the gang, stay with us. Rick's was more like, stay in this locked area with bars, we'll patch up and send you on your way.


And yet she seems to have been able to figure out pretty quickly in both cases who the good guys and the bad guys are.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

The actor playing the Governor is doing a fabulous job portraying a sociopath. When he degraded Maggie, I wanted to jump through the screen with a katana. That is the result of an effective performance. The guy playing Merle (Murl, Mürl, Meryl) is also doing well but I'm happy to see someone else take him out eventually -- or not. I agree that he can hang around and make lives miserable -- kind of like Shane.


----------



## ozzman73 (Nov 27, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And yet she seems to have been able to figure out pretty quickly in both cases who the good guys and the bad guys are.


But I think this is mainly done for the audience, as we can see here on TCF, some people mistake superficial good and comfort for something to look for in a post-apocalyptic world.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

betts4 said:


> With his sister Judy as "little bad ass".


I think it's "little ass-kicker".


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

betts4 said:


> I laughed out loud when they cut from the scene of the guy in the house getting eaten by the zombies to the commercial for KFC "Today tastes so good".


What is this thing called a "commercial" to which you refer?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Now I know that Michonne does not talk much but after spending 6 months with Andrea she had to realize who these people were (how many groups would have a Rick, Carl, Glen , Maggie, etc) so why wouldn't she let them know that she knew Andrea and that Andrea was in the town?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

ozzman73 said:


> The other comparison point between life on the compound and life in prison was their respective receptions to Michonne. The Governor's crew was open, happy, here is a shower, etc. Welcome to the gang, stay with us. Rick's was more like, stay in this locked area with bars, we'll patch up and send you on your way.


Rick is too reluctant to add people to his group. While you have to be careful about who you let in and they have to earn trust, automatically turning people away is not the right approach. They're losing too many people to just turn everyone away. The fewer people you have, the harder it is to defend yourselves.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Hopefully this can put to rest the immunity/invisibility/camouflage argument. Zombie slaves and walker guts both act as camouflage.

It's been well established that walkers don't see very well. They are mostly drawn to sound and smell. (The extras' contact lenses even make it hard to see, to enhance the poor vision effect). This is why hiding quietly among dead bodies works.

So if you have two docile walkers chained to you, chances are that (from a safe enough distance) you look like three blurry walkers to other walkers. Two dead slaves to one living human can mask the smell (again, from a distance) and you're only shuffling along at walker-pace.

Walker guts do the same thing if you shuffle along and don't act "living." That's why Rick & Glenn shuffled in Atlanta. Again, like camouflage, it bought them time but it wasn't perfect invisibility. Eventually the walkers figured out they were living, just like they did with Michonne at the fence.

The nitpick I struggle with is how a bite gives you an infection then fatal fever, but zombie-splatter doesn't.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm not getting the Carl hate. I think he's an amazing character this season. That actor has done a terrific job.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

MacThor said:


> The nitpick I struggle with is how a bite gives you an infection then fatal fever, but zombie-splatter doesn't.


I'm sure of you swallowed the splatter, it would do something, but maybe the flavor would make you regurgitate it before it would do anything. And maybe stomach acids would take care of things, where a bite gets right into the bloodstream.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Peter000 said:


> I'm sure of you swallowed the splatter, it would do something, but maybe the flavor would make you regurgitate it before it would do anything. And maybe stomach acids would take care of things, where a bite gets right into the bloodstream.


Like when Daryl put the knife used to kill a zombie in a prior scene in his mouth when he went after Carol. Yes, he looked dead sexy doing it but the move gave me pause.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> I'm not getting the Carl hate. I think he's an amazing character this season. That actor has done a terrific job.


I don't really get the hate either. He has been way better this year than last year. I'm not sure I would say amazing and terrific, but I'd say "much better" and "good". He's an entirely different character this year. No whining. Holding his own. An asset to the group. I'm ok with Carl.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> I'm not getting the Carl hate. I think he's an amazing character this season. That actor has done a terrific job.


Could not disagree more. He's a child actor with very limited range....he's obviously the weakest link in an otherwise outstanding cast on a show that's hitting its stride this season.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Could not disagree more. He's a child actor with very limited range....he's obviously the weakest link in an otherwise outstanding cast on a show that's hitting its stride this season.


No he's not. He's done emotional acting this season that many adult actors can't do. And he's not OVER-acting either. My weak link pick would be T-Dog. Not only can't he act very well, they didn't ever give him much to do (maybe because of that). It was a relief when they killed him off.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> No he's not. He's done emotional acting this season that many adult actors can't do. And he's not OVER-acting either. My weak link pick would be T-Dog. Not only can't he act very well, they didn't ever give him much to do (maybe because of that). It was a relief when they killed him off.


Once again....agree to disagree. There are plenty of folks who agree with me (see "why the Carl hate" comments....)

I see very little (if any) emotion in his acting. It's been the same expressionless face on him for two years now...


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Good or bad...he's four orders of magnitude better than that little kid on Once Upon a Time. Man, that kid is terrible.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Once again....agree to disagree. There are plenty of folks who agree with me (see "why the Carl hate" comments....)
> 
> I see very little (if any) emotion in his acting. It's been the same expressionless face on him for two years now...


We aren't watching the same thing.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

*Sniff*


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

OK, so what was up with the hermit in the cabin? I can't believe no one has mentioned that yet. Are we to believe he has just been chilling all by himself this whole time? That was weird.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> We aren't watching the same thing.


Obviously...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

astrohip said:


> I think it's "little ass-kicker".


Thanks! I knew it was something like that.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

BK89 said:


> OK, so what was up with the hermit in the cabin? I can't believe no one has mentioned that yet. Are we to believe he has just been chilling all by himself this whole time? That was weird.


I think that is it exactly. He was either:

A) A crazy person. Nothing else to add to that. He would have to have been crazy to not recognize the threat outside his door

B) Someone so cut off from society he had no idea the **** had hit the fan in the rest of the world so he was unaware of the greater danger, therefore so the only threat was Rick and Crew


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> B) Someone so cut off from society he had no idea the **** had hit the fan in the rest of the world so he was unaware of the greater danger, therefore so the only threat was Rick and Crew


This is what I thought. I was surprised they didn't want to explore that a little more. Should we assume there are others like him? He threatened to call the police. He obviously had no idea what the world had become.

I like Carl a lot more this season. It might have a little to do with the fact that he put a bullet in Lori.

I don't think Michonne wants to be alone. She knows she can't make it on her own. She almost died this time around. She needs to find a group that she can trust.

Are they going to give Oscar (is that his name?) any lines? They are treating him just like T-Dog!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Maui said:


> Now I know that Michonne does not talk much but after spending 6 months with Andrea she had to realize who these people were (how many groups would have a Rick, Carl, Glen , Maggie, etc) so why wouldn't she let them know that she knew Andrea and that Andrea was in the town?


Totally agree. Of course she knows who they are and where Andrea is. She's acting very foolish to alienate herself from this group. Pretty stupid. Where does she expect to get to on her own?

And Oscar and T-dog? Looks like they replaced the token non-speaking huge black guy with an identical non-speaking huge black guy.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Maybe huge black guys just don't talk in that universe.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Shaunnick said:


> I think that is it exactly. He was either:
> 
> A) A crazy person. Nothing else to add to that. He would have to have been crazy to not recognize the threat outside his door
> 
> B) Someone so cut off from society he had no idea the **** had hit the fan in the rest of the world so he was unaware of the greater danger, therefore so the only threat was Rick and Crew


Did he have a dead dog in that cabin? If so, I vote crazy.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

MacThor said:


> The nitpick I struggle with is how a bite gives you an infection then fatal fever, but zombie-splatter doesn't.


This doesn't bother me too much. Getting bit by something is not the same thing at all as eating it, or even ingesting its blood. There are LOTS AND LOTS of bacteria and germs that live in the mouth and teeth that you would not necessarily come into contact with by eating something. Plus, has been mentioned, ingesting through the stomach is not the same at all as getting bit/injection directly into the blood stream and tissue. I'm not saying I would be so cavalier but, for a TV show, there's enough plausible deniability there for me to give them a pass on this.



Test said:


> Did he have a dead dog in that cabin? If so, I vote crazy.


Yes, a dead dog. Crazy for sure. However, it beggars belief that even a crazy person could survive by himself that long without some clue about zombies and what to do and not to do around them.

Also, they were supposed to be just a mile away from Woodbury: are we to believe he could be living so close to the Governor and none of the Governor's folks have ever come across him? Weird.

However, I suspect that's the last we'll hear about that guy.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

MacThor said:


> The nitpick I struggle with is how a bite gives you an infection then fatal fever, but zombie-splatter doesn't.


If everyone who had a speck of zombie splatter on them died and turned, there wouldn't be any people left, and hence, no show.



Maui said:


> Now I know that Michonne does not talk much but after spending 6 months with Andrea she had to realize who these people were (how many groups would have a Rick, Carl, Glen , Maggie, etc) so why wouldn't she let them know that she knew Andrea and that Andrea was in the town?


I wonder how much Andrea told her about them, and if she thinks that they left her behind the same as Merle?



Test said:


> Did he have a dead dog in that cabin? If so, I vote crazy.


If a week or 2 had passed, he might be sane, but no way he was that close to the city with all the lights and noise and hadn't seen any zombies. Maybe he
was someone they threw out just lately cause he's crazy and no use to them? Or they're giving him supplies and watching over him because he is of some use to them, although I can't think for what. There was a big lake there--maybe he stays on the water most of the time. Have we established if these zombies can swim or walk through water?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> I wonder how much Andrea told her about them, and if she thinks that they left her behind the same as Merle?


Didn't she specifically talk about being abandoned, in somewhat bitter terms, in her early conversations with Michonne?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

madscientist said:


> Also, they were supposed to be just a mile away from Woodbury: are we to believe he could be living so close to the Governor and none of the Governor's folks have ever come across him? Weird.


Much more than a mile away. The Gov/Mirle said that the prison was "deep in the red zone" and Rik, etc al had to drive there, and they stopped a mile away as per Michoone's recommendation.

I have no basis in fact, but I'd guess between 7 and 10 miles away.

edit: Nevermind. you're talking about the cabin.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I was really hoping for some Michonne backstory with her passing out, but no joy.

Our family has taken to just calling Oscar "Two-Dog"; not sure why the bothered. It would be funny for them to do a Beerfest "Landfill"/"Landfill 2" reference.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> If everyone who had a speck of zombie splatter on them died and turned, there wouldn't be any people left, and hence, no show.
> 
> I wonder how much Andrea told her about them, and if she thinks that they left her behind the same as Merle?


I think Merle made a comment about them leaving her behind. I'm not sure Andrea really feels that way though.

I never really understood why they pick and choose who they search for. They easily could have gone back the next day to see if Andrea was still alive. The quest to save Merle was MUCH more dangerous. Even the mission to save Maggie and Glen is more dangerous than it would have been to save Andrea. Damn, these people suck.

I just realized I'm still on the governor's side.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> I think Merle made a comment about them leaving her behind. I'm not sure Andrea really feels that way though.
> 
> I never really understood why they pick and choose who they search for. They easily could have gone back the next day to see if Andrea was still alive. The quest to save Merle was MUCH more dangerous. Even the mission to save Maggie and Glen is more dangerous than it would have been to save Andrea. Damn, these people suck.
> 
> I just realized I'm still on the governor's side.


Pretty sure they consider her dead, just because it was highly unlikely she would make it out of that scenario (kind of like they did with Carol). Merle was chained up on a "secured" roof, more likely to be there when they got back...plus his brother really pushed for it. Maggie and Glenn, they know where they are and that living people took them, chances are they are alive and I'm sure her father had some say in it.

So I guess, just make sure you have a relative still in the group. Then they'll never give up.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

madscientist said:


> This doesn't bother me too much. Getting bit by something is not the same thing at all as eating it, or even ingesting its blood. There are LOTS AND LOTS of bacteria and germs that live in the mouth and teeth that you would not necessarily come into contact with by eating something. Plus, has been mentioned, ingesting through the stomach is not the same at all as getting bit/injection directly into the blood stream and tissue. I'm not saying I would be so cavalier but, for a TV show, there's enough plausible deniability there for me to give them a pass on this.





stellie93 said:


> If everyone who had a speck of zombie splatter on them died and turned, there wouldn't be any people left, and hence, no show..


I guess I really should have specified "disemboweled zombie guts spilling all over someone with a fresh bullet wound" instead of just saying splattered.


----------



## NetJunkie (Feb 19, 2003)

I didn't get the guy in the cabin. There were walkers EVERYWHERE yet he has no clue? That was just odd. I'm wondering if they cut part of that scene to make time or what...

Carl is going to be a problem. Kids grow up..remember Walt on Lost? He got killed off because he hit a nice growth spurt. I was wondering last night if Carl is wearing a novelty Sheriff's hat now to try and hide his growth.

And yes..my wife made the same comment about the KFC commercial. Funny.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

NetJunkie said:


> I didn't get the guy in the cabin. There were walkers EVERYWHERE yet he has no clue? That was just odd. I'm wondering if they cut part of that scene to make time or what...


I think the walkers followed our people to the cabin.

I also think the guy in the cabin would have no clue about anything, even if he had a full set of the Clue Encyclopedia on hand. He was pretty clearly insane and delusional. I think he was just lucky that the walkers hadn't found him yet.


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

You do what you have to in this world of The Walking Dead................but geez, you break into a guys house, try and gain his trust, run him through with a sword, the push him out the front door a zombie snack so you can sneak out the back way.......I thought that was the worst thing anyone has done on the show so far.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

dirk1843 said:


> You do what you have to in this world of The Walking Dead................but geez, you break into a guys house, try and gain his trust, run him through with a sword, the push him out the front door a zombie snack so you can sneak out the back way.......I thought that was the worst thing anyone has done on the show so far.


That bothered me until I re-watched that scene. He needed to SHUT UP and didn't. Then, he was opening the door which would have let in the walkers and killed everyone. Yes, knocking in the head would have been better. It was a sad unavoidable situation which resulted in a walker feast.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Beryl said:


> That bothered me until I re-watched that scene. He needed to SHUT UP and didn't. Then, he was opening the door which would have let in the walkers and killed everyone. Yes, knocking in the head would have been better. It was a sad unavoidable situation which resulted in a walker feast.


Plus Michonne was on point (cough), which resulted in a kinder, gentler solution not being contemplated.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Maui said:


> Now I know that Michonne does not talk much but after spending 6 months with Andrea she had to realize who these people were (how many groups would have a Rick, Carl, Glen , Maggie, etc) so why wouldn't she let them know that she knew Andrea and that Andrea was in the town?


I can't even describe how annoyed I was that she didn't tell them about Andrea, or that Daryl's brother is the guy that took Glen and Maggie. After the way last week ended, I was sure she would go in there and lay everything out for them. I thought this episode was *excellent* but that type of "characters not sharing incredibly critical information" is one of my biggest TV writing pet peeves. Some of the best shows have done it and those were always some of the weakest links of those shows.

The only way it's possible that she doesn't know who they are is if Andrea didn't tell her about them in the EIGHT MONTHS they were on the road together, which I just can't believe. But that's the only way her not telling them about Andrea and Merle makes sense. To me the only reason they did it was to make it more dramatic once they do get into the town, but that's weak, and especially weak for this show which is consistently above and beyond what other shows try to get away with. So we'll see!



aadam101 said:


> I never really understood why they pick and choose who they search for. They easily could have gone back the next day to see if Andrea was still alive.


I don't think that's true--the farm was *completely* overrun by walkers when they fled. I think saying they could have just popped back over the next day is a little judgmental, lol. I do think they should have gone back at SOME point, but I also see their logic which at that point was that Andrea was by herself on a farm overloaded with zombies, so risking to go back (and fight the hundreds of zombies?) for someone most likely dead wasn't smart at that time. of course none of this matters if you're Andrea.



Test said:


> So I guess, just make sure you have a relative still in the group. Then they'll never give up.


lol... I think the difference now is that the group has been on the run together for eight months--they're WAY more solid than they were previously. seasons 1 and 2 took place over a few weeks (maybe a month or two?) and even then the group was still forming. But the group that ended up in the prison was a solid unit after that amount of time together. So related or not, they're all a unit. You could see how relieved Rick was when he found out Carol was alive...



Beryl said:


> That bothered me until I re-watched that scene. He needed to SHUT UP and didn't. Then, he was opening the door which would have let in the walkers and killed everyone. Yes, knocking in the head would have been better. It was a sad unavoidable situation which resulted in a walker feast.


Yeah it was dark for sure but they had absolutely no choice. It was "kill this guy or he's gonna let them in" and then "well this guy's already dead so let's use him as a diversion while we get away with our lives". If you look at the situation, it's pure "kill or be killed", there's no other way around it.

The show did an awesome job with the Glen and Maggie scenes--both making your skin crawl for two completely different reasons. The actors did a great job because I was genuinely afraid for their safety and watching their ordeal just made me hate Merle and the Guv even more. Wondering if one of them would be killed be the end of the episode made me realize that I love the core cast now and don't want anyone else to die, lol. Except Beth and the two prison guys because seriously who cares.... but everyone else needs to live.

I 100% want Merle to die though, and I hope Glen gets to do it.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

They had to kill the crazy guy. They had no choice. He was going to get them killed.

However, I don't think for a second that Rick wouldn't have killed him eventually anyway. Pretty much everyone who crosses paths with Rick gets killed. Even Michonne got locked in a cell. Luckily, she brought baby formula and information about Rick's friends. It's the only reason he kept her alive. He needs her. Rick and The Governor are not too different. The Governor has just done a better job of keeping his people alive.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> They had to kill the crazy guy. They had no choice. He was going to get them killed.
> 
> However, I don't think for a second that Rick wouldn't have killed him eventually anyway. Pretty much everyone who crosses paths with Rick gets killed. Even Michonne got locked in a cell. Luckily, she brought baby formula and information about Rick's friends. It's the only reason he kept her alive. He needs her. Rick and The Governor are not too different. The Governor has just done a better job of keeping his people alive.


Yes, but the crazy guy would have still been alive had Rick et al. not come along. Michonne would have been dead had Carl not taken action, and Rick taken her inside.

And technically she wasn't "locked up," but locked OUT, outside of their celblock. She was safe from walkers, but the group was safe from her until the could determine whether she was a threat or not.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I can't even describe how annoyed I was that she didn't tell them about Andrea, or that Daryl's brother is the guy that took Glen and Maggie. After the way last week ended, I was sure she would go in there and lay everything out for them. I thought this episode was *excellent* but that type of "characters not sharing incredibly critical information" is one of my biggest TV writing pet peeves. Some of the best shows have done it and those were always some of the weakest links of those shows.
> 
> The only way it's possible that she doesn't know who they are is if Andrea didn't tell her about them in the EIGHT MONTHS they were on the road together, which I just can't believe. But that's the only way her not telling them about Andrea and Merle makes sense. To me the only reason they did it was to make it more dramatic once they do get into the town, but that's weak, and especially weak for this show which is consistently above and beyond what other shows try to get away with.


There was a scene when Andrea told Michonne "I told you everything about me." She seems like the type that wouldn't shut up.

Michonne knew that it was Andrea's group as soon as she heard Merle asking about his brother, if not before. She probably didn't mention Merle, because she's unsure of Dale's reaction. But not mentioning Andrea?

I thought it was interesting how inexperienced the doctor/scientist guy is. I think a large part of the town may be completely useless if it's overrun.


----------



## ozzman73 (Nov 27, 2006)

Andrea and mrdazzo7 would make a good couple, albeit not an introspective one.

The town is very inexperienced, so much so that the Governor asked Merle how was it possible that the small group was able clear the prison by themselves?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Not to mention that apparently their chief scientist has never actually seen someone turn. HTF is that even possible at this point?


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

I liked quote from Merle this episode, 'I'll bake a cake with pink frosting, would they like that?' The actor did a great job delivering that line.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Their chief scientist looks like he was a grade school science teacher or a home grown wannabe scientist.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

betts4 said:


> Their chief scientist looks like he was a grade school science teacher or a home grown wannabe scientist.


Agreed. Probably the best they have in the town.

It is really dumb to kill off everyone without determining if they are a threat because they need to build groups with a variety of skills.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Also, they were supposed to be just a mile away from Woodbury: are we to believe he could be living so close to the Governor and none of the Governor's folks have ever come across him? Weird.
> 
> However, I suspect that's the last we'll hear about that guy.


I thought it was odd as well. No way the Governor and his people haven't come across that house and searched it if it's really less than a mile from Woodbury. 


aadam101 said:


> I never really understood why they pick and choose who they search for. They easily could have gone back the next day to see if Andrea was still alive. The quest to save Merle was MUCH more dangerous. Even the mission to save Maggie and Glen is more dangerous than it would have been to save Andrea. Damn, these people suck.


As others have said, they lost Andrea when the farm was overrun by walkers. Don't forget that there were other members of Herschel's family's at at the same time. They have no reason to believe Andrea or Herschel's people survived, and thus no reason to go back looking for her, especially since that farm is likely now a walker hot zone.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Didn't Carol see Andrea fall down and a walker was on top of her? Carol didn't know that Andrea had just shot that walker in the head, and was able to move it off of herself and get up/get moving...

From Carol's perspective - which she shared with the others - Andrea was a goner.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I can't even describe how annoyed I was that she didn't tell them about Andrea, or that Daryl's brother is the guy that took Glen and Maggie. After the way last week ended, I was sure she would go in there and lay everything out for them. I thought this episode was *excellent* but that type of "characters not sharing incredibly critical information" is one of my biggest TV writing pet peeves. Some of the best shows have done it and those were always some of the weakest links of those shows.


It equally baffled me that she didn't tell them ...

but boy are you wrong.

This is actually EXCELLENT writing and character development.

Michonne didn't tell them for a reason. 
I have no idea what it is but she definitely chose not to.


----------



## Casual (Jun 18, 2007)

The Dead Dog Decaying helped mask the Crazy Guy's scent.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Casual said:


> The Dead Dog Decaying helped mask the Crazy Guy's scent.


Good point. I never thought of that. Maybe the hermit never left that cabin. Must have had a LOT of rations.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Beryl said:


> Good point. I never thought of that. Maybe the hermit never left that cabin. Must have had a LOT of rations.


And an amazing indoor plumbing system.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Casual said:


> The Dead Dog Decaying helped mask the Crazy Guy's scent.


I guess dogs aren't good eating (except to Asian zombies maybe?)

I think Michonne has kept her mouth shut because she simply doesn't trust anybody, especially after the events at the governors town. Andrea obviously is cozy with the gov, so why should Michonne care about her at this point?


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Beryl said:


> The actor playing the Governor is doing a fabulous job portraying a sociopath. When he degraded Maggie, I wanted to jump through the screen with a katana. That is the result of an effective performance.


The actor (David Morrissey) playing the governer is actually British and has been in a lot of Brit series and min-series (including the superb "State of Play"). He also does a lot of Shakespeare on the English stage. Yeah, he's a darn good actor, fer shure.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm note quite yet able to put aside the character he played in Doctor Who; it has colored my view of the Governor a little, in the same way Dexter was initially colored by Hall's role as David in SFU. It's now hard to look at Dexter and see David, but I'm not 100% there yet with the Governor.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> I'm not getting the Carl hate. I think he's an amazing character this season. That actor has done a terrific job.


I totally agree. He's pulling his weight with the zombie killin'. He's certainly more valuable than the blonde chick.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Hcour said:


> The actor (David Morrissey) playing the governer is actually British .


Oh geeze, _yet another_ brit playing a yank... when's it going to end? It's the next british invasion!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> It equally baffled me that she didn't tell them ...
> 
> but boy are you wrong.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with this. It's Lost 101. The reason why Michonne didn't do the common sense thing and mention her friend Andrea and the crazy guy with a knife for a hand named Merle is because of the dramatic impact that will occur when Rick and the gang discover them. The writers may give Michonne some half assed reason for not sharing all of her valuable intel but it won't make any sense from a normal human being reaction perspective.

The Governor and Merle gots to get killed and I hope Glen whacks them both. With a chair.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> Oh geeze, _yet another_ brit playing a yank... when's it going to end? It's the next british invasion!


Maybe it will end in a great Civil War between all the Brits playing Americans, and all the Aussies playing Americans...


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> The Governor and Merle gots to get killed and I hope Glen whacks them both. With a chair.


I've got my money on Merrll getting killed by his brother.

The governor probably gets it from Michone.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

jradosh said:


> I've got my money on Merrll getting killed by his brother.
> 
> The governor probably gets it from Michone.


Spoiler below is speculation based on casting info.



Spoiler



I thought the actor who plays the governor was signed on for two seasons, so I think he's going to be a long term antagonist. I don't expect any resolution to the Woodbury story or the Governor or Merle in the next episode.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

jradosh said:


> I've got my money on Merrll getting killed by his brother.
> 
> The governor probably gets it from Michone.


I hope one of Maggie, Andrea, or Michonne take out the Gov -- in that order. Better yet, let them take him out like my girls did the psycho in "Death Proof". (I think it is because I'm a woman and this is feeling personal.)

I agree that Daryl will get his brother but Glenn and Michonne should be next in line, in that order.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Beryl said:


> I hope one of Maggie, Andrea, or Michonne take out the Gov -- in that order.


I'd like to see Gov kill Andrea, and then Michonne kill Gov. But I doubt I will get my wish.


----------



## bluntspoon (Aug 29, 2003)

In previous seasons there was a lot of back and forth about if the season was good or bad or living up to expectations. I was personally a little disappointed in Season 1 and actively disliked Season 2.

Season 3 is freaking fantastic.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

bluntspoon said:


> Season 3 is freaking fantastic.


:up:


----------



## badtuned (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm waiting those two brothers to go crazy when they get together. Interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

badtuned said:


> I'm waiting those two brothers to go crazy when they get together. Interesting to see how it plays out.


Last season Daril had a hallucination seeing Meeril in the woods. He was just as antagonistic and as-hole like as in real life.

I suspect that will play out the same way.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

bluntspoon said:


> In previous seasons there was a lot of back and forth about if the season was good or bad or living up to expectations. I was personally a little disappointed in Season 1 and actively disliked Season 2.
> 
> Season 3 is freaking fantastic.


I could do without all the new characters they are introducing:
Daril
Meeril
Merril
Murl
Merrl
etc.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

"Hi, I'm Merle, this is my brother Daryl, and this is my other brother Daril."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wprager said:


> I could do without all the new characters they are introducing:
> Daril
> Meeril
> Merril
> ...


But a lot of them are just red-shirts. Zombie-chow.

I bet by the end, there will only be one or two of them still alive.


----------



## klavish (Dec 1, 2012)

Saw Merl on CSI Miami the other night and he had a HOOK FOR A HAND!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

klavish said:


> Saw Merl on CSI Miami the other night and he had a HOOK FOR A HAND!


he's been typecast!!!

Was he in the fugitive?


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Anybody still on Team Guv?
> 
> Glenn sure is a stud. "Zombies? Pfah. I can take a zombie with both hands duct-taped to a chair."


I'm starting to move away from Team Governor an may become a Team Rick loyalist.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Just got caught up on this episode. I liked it but like a lot of people here, I was going crazy that Michonne never mentioned Andrea or Merle...then again she never told Andrea about the vehicles and fresh blood either so apperently she'll never change (and neither will the writing for her).


----------

